# Will a Z28 or Vette power steering pump work on my '04?



## ctoerther (Jan 29, 2010)

My power steering pump recently went out on my 2004 and I was wondering if any LS1 pump would work. I tried running a search for this question but could not find any similar questions. Not too worried about sticking with the clear reservoir I just want to make sure the fitment was the same. Thanks for the help in advanced.

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## ctoerther (Jan 29, 2010)

Any ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not get the correct pump?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No idea, pull up both of them on Autozone website and see if the Part number is the same.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

jetstang said:


> No idea, pull up both of them on Autozone website and see if the Part number is the same.


BINGO!

I really don't understand why some questions are asked when the answer is so simple.


----------



## ctoerther (Jan 29, 2010)

6QTS11OZ said:


> BINGO!
> 
> I really don't understand why some questions are asked when the answer is so simple.


 Its not that simple. A GTO had a remote transparent reservoir and a z28 has a black reservoir mounted to the pump itself so the part numbers wouldn't even be the same if it did match up. So no bingo!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

ctoerther said:


> Its not that simple. A GTO had a remote transparent reservoir and a z28 has a black reservoir mounted to the pump itself so the part numbers wouldn't even be the same if it did match up. So no bingo!


Incorrect!

What is so hard for you to drive to a local auto parts store, ask for both pumps and compare the two? It's that simple and not rocket science at all. Like Rukee said, why not just put the correct pump on and not worry if one for a different car will fit or not?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Incorrect!
> 
> What is so hard for you to drive to a local auto parts store, ask for both pumps and compare the two? It's that simple and not rocket science at all. *Like Rukee said, why not just put the correct pump on and not worry if one for a different car will fit or not?*


My kids call me: Sir. PointsOutTheObviousAlot. :lol::cheers:seeya:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

ctoerther, tell me what I'm missing here. There has to be a reason why you don't want to buy the OEM 2004 GTO pump. Do you already have or have access to one of the other mentioned pumps?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

HP11 said:


> ctoerther, tell me what I'm missing here. There has to be a reason why you don't want to buy the OEM 2004 GTO pump. Do you already have or have access to one of the other mentioned pumps?


Probably because the factory pump is really expensive, and the others are cheaper, so he asked the question. Or, maybe he can pull one at the junkyard. I have been there, had a part they wanted $300 for and really wanted to know if I could get one off a truck or something. Like the headlight module:cheers on my Corvette, $300, got 1 used off ebay for $50.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

the basic pump design is the same all late module GM pumps are derived from the same design except with hydro brakes. However the line connections, fluid resviors, power steerring effort percentage, flow rate, clocking and mounting, and pressure switch could be configured different.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Lautinjr said:


> the basic pump design is the same all late module GM pumps are derived from the same design except with hydro brakes. However the line connections, fluid resviors, power steerring effort percentage, flow rate, clocking and mounting, and pressure switch could be configured different.


What _*other kind*_ of brakes are used on regular automobiles?

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I went on GM parts house, GTO pump is over $450 while Camaro one is only $200 something... thats a joke. I'd find a used on at FParts or Cleveland Pick-A-Part. I haven't really seen threads about them failing so finding a used on should be OK.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Those of you with 2004s are lucky in this area. GM used a pump that was basically an existing off the shelf item on them. The 2005-2006 ps pump is unique to the GTO and way more expensive.
2004 PONTIAC GTO Power Steering Pump


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if the `04 pump will work on the `05-06 GTOs??


----------



## ctoerther (Jan 29, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Probably because the factory pump is really expensive, and the others are cheaper, so he asked the question. Or, maybe he can pull one at the junkyard. I have been there, had a part they wanted $300 for and really wanted to know if I could get one off a truck or something. Like the headlight module:cheers on my Corvette, $300, got 1 used off ebay for $50.


 Right on! My father in law is a GM parts dealer and he sourced a new GTO pump at $700 with a GM employee discount. And re-mans are almost impossible to find. I went to autozone/advanced/ect and they cant even order re-mans so its been quite the task to hunt down a actual GTO power steering pump. That's why I'm looking for a general LS1 pump. Thanks for all the help... for the people that were actually helpful.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I wonder if the `04 pump will work on the `05-06 GTOs??


What's strange is that the steering rack seems to be the same for all three years but the 04 pump is unique to the 04.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

P/S pump is $371 from gmparts direct. gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd start contacting people that are parting them out, find the right guy and you might be able to find one cheap. I just tried searching all of Craigslist, but no luck.
I wonder if they changed all the brackets from 04 to 05, or just the pump and lines?
Good luck, not a fun place to be. Sometimes, you just pay the price and press on with life.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I wonder if the `04 pump will work on the `05-06 GTOs??


Or the other way around. The 05-06 pump is cheaper than the 04 at $241. I know the 05+ has a larger pulley than the 04 thats about it. I don't know any other details on it.

Some other reasons why the GTO's pump might be more expensive because it suppose to have variable ratio steering.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

2004 PONTIAC GTO Power Steering Pump


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> 2004 PONTIAC GTO Power Steering Pump


I posted that same link back in post #14........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> I posted that same link back in post #14........


Do you want a cookie Its nice to know Google works huh? Hint, hint.
:cheers


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I posted that same link back in post #14........


I guess it means more if a mod posts the link.
I saw your post and was wondering why everyone kept going on about the other supplier's prices. $65 for a PS pump is the best price I've seen. Rock Auto kicks A$$!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> I guess it means more if a mod posts the link.
> *I saw your post and was wondering why everyone kept going on about the other supplier's prices*. $65 for a PS pump is the best price I've seen. Rock Auto kicks A$$!


Maybe because you didn't read the whole thread OP stated the price of $700 from GM, it can be found cheaper from GM. And why a 04 pump is more than a 05.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

> What other kind of brakes are used on regular automobiles?
> 
> Larry


While most system are vacuum based some systems use your powerstirring system to provide brake assist called Hydro boosted. Like on Diesels, Turbo, and supercharged apps where vacuum is low. It can even be found in cars and trucks where a more dependable system is needed.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Maybe because you didn't read the whole thread OP stated the price of $700 from GM, it can be found cheaper from GM. And why a 04 pump is more than a 05.


Actually I did read the whole thread . The OP was asking a specific question about the 04, because he was looking for a cheaper replacement. A link was posted by HP11 with a much cheaper direct fit part, but was pretty much ignored until you also posted it. While the discussion you mentioned may be of value, the thread was going off topic as far as the original question was concerned. I was just trying to get it back on topic.

The moderator jab was meant to be taken in good humor. Sorry if it was not taken that way.:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Do you want a cookie Its nice to know Google works huh? Hint, hint.


I don't want anything. It wasn't me that was looking for the part.......:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> Actually I did read the whole thread . The OP was asking a specific question about the 04, because he was looking for a cheaper replacement. A link was posted by HP11 with a much cheaper direct fit part, but was pretty much ignored until you also posted it. While the discussion you mentioned may be of value, the thread was going off topic as far as the original question was concerned. I was just trying to get it back on topic.
> 
> The moderator jab was meant to be taken in good humor. Sorry if it was not taken that way.:cheers


:agree Your right it was getting off topic, I'm guilty of that too. No its all good I like humor and jabs, I wasn't offended hope it didn't sound like I came off that way.
:cheers


HP11 said:


> I don't want anything. It wasn't me that was looking for the part.......:cheers


I was poking at you too so loosen up:cheers The hint, hint was for the OP because it was easy to find the cheaper part from Rockauto by using Google.


----------

